# Hairloss drug Propecia (finasteride) - Long term ED and libido issues



## NewYorker (Dec 6, 2012)

I have read multiple posts here about LD husbands. There is always talk of Testosterone etc. but I would like you to take notice if your man is on Propecia for his hair loss. The drug is know to cause ED and the side effects for many dont go away even after stopping the drug. For more information visit propeciahelp.com. Theer are so many horror stories.

Just thought of letting this group know that this could be a possible reason of your problems as one of my close friends is still going through this!


----------

